
Show HN: Conway's Game of Life in 10 Programming Languages - rusini
https://github.com/rusini/life10
======
declank
Didn't realise this showcases your MANOOL language until I opened, which looks
pretty cool

~~~
rusini
This was quite unintentional as the main point is how amazingly bizarre it
looks.

BTW I already had a publication on HN about MANOOL:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20599209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20599209)

